# Last week's rod benders



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

It's been a rough winter. I'm ready to catch something, anything, if it will take a fly I'll be happy. Last Thursday I fished the Hocking and picked up a decent bass and an average river crappie. The water was cold, the banks muddy, but it was fun seeing the Eagle Claw glass get bent. The bass, especially, put up a very good fight considering the conditions. Friday I hit a small public pond with the 1wt for bluegills. It was still partially iced, but I caught somewhere around a dozen. All were small, but I didn't care. It was something.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice Fish ! Good to see that they're waking up.  It is Great to feel that first solid strike and feel that rod bend after a long rough winter.
First time in many years I failed to get a February Fish on my Fly rod, but it looks like all the real bad stuff is behind us now.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## ryan88 (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice fish! Did you make that fly you caught the bass on?


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I caught somewhere around a dozen. All were small said:


> AMEN to that! Glad you were able to get out and catch something, great report!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ryan88 said:


> Nice fish! Did you make that fly you caught the bass on?


Same fly the crappie took. Real simple streamer. Lead/brass eyes, zonker/flash tail, Ice Chenille body, and some rubber legs tied in at the head. I usually fish it in a size 6 in all white.


----------



## ryan88 (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh okay! Im still trying to learn the art of fly tying. So many colors and options it seems so overwhelming.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ryan88 said:


> Oh okay! Im still trying to learn the art of fly tying. So many colors and options it seems so overwhelming.


The way I generally look at the color options is this: something bright, something natural, and something dark. I can usually get by just fine with those three color options in a fly. So for a streamer for bass, something bright may be chartreuse or bright white, natural may be a sunfish type color pattern, and dark would be black or purple. That will usually cover the necessary bases and not have you stocking 9 color patterns in every streamer.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

TheCream said:


> The way I generally look at the color options is this: something bright, something natural, and something dark. I can usually get by just fine with those three color options in a fly. So for a streamer for bass, something bright may be chartreuse or bright white, natural may be a sunfish type color pattern, and dark would be black or purple. That will usually cover the necessary bases and not have you stocking 9 color patterns in every streamer.


That is very helpful advice.


----------



## ryan88 (Jan 27, 2014)

TheCream said:


> The way I generally look at the color options is this: something bright, something natural, and something dark. I can usually get by just fine with those three color options in a fly. So for a streamer for bass, something bright may be chartreuse or bright white, natural may be a sunfish type color pattern, and dark would be black or purple. That will usually cover the necessary bases and not have you stocking 9 color patterns in every streamer.


Great advice! Where would you suggest getting fly making supplies? Just Bass pro, field and stream, etc.?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ryan88 said:


> Great advice! Where would you suggest getting fly making supplies? Just Bass pro, field and stream, etc.?


Www.madriveroutfitters.com


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

ryan88 said:


> Great advice! Where would you suggest getting fly making supplies? Just Bass pro, field and stream, etc.?


I'm just now stocking up on supplies of materials being that I'm in my infancy as a flyman and fly tyer. 

I've ordered from madriveroutfitters, fast and easy. I also got some stash online from Doc'sFlyBox and FeatherEmporium. I love BPS and all, they get a lot of my business, but I like to checkout the diversity of offerings of other lesser known shops. That's just what I do and would recommend an of these outfits.

If anyone knows some other good recommendations please share. Being new to this all, I've found the description and color of materials to be hard to distinguish via online. There is no where close to home that really has these materials in stock to compare size, color, texture and so on. Just thought I'd throw that out there incase someone may have a good resource or similar experience?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I shop around. Usually I will find certain things I use cheaper in one place versus another. My list of places I have ordered from and continue to order/buy from:

MRO in Columbus
Angler's Xstream (Parkersburg, WV, nice shop)
Bears Den (online)
Feather Craft (online)
J Stockard (online)
eBay (sometimes you can find some awesome deals on bulk stuff)

One place I won't order from again:

Fly Tyers Dungeon

FTD has great prices on good products, but they are horrible about getting stuff to you in a timely fashion. If you can wait 6-8 weeks for your materials, it's probably OK. I order stuff I need, and need now. That doesn't work for me. I ordered some material from FTD a few years back that I needed to make some flies for a saltwater trip, and very nearly didn't get my material before I left. Had I not emailed and complained twice, I don't think I would have. And I thought nearly 2 months in advance of leaving was more than enough time... I was very unimpressed.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

TheCream said:


> One place I won't order from again:
> 
> Fly Tyers Dungeon
> 
> FTD has great prices on good products, but they are horrible about getting stuff to you in a timely fashion. If you can wait 6-8 weeks for your materials, it's probably OK. I order stuff I need, and need now. That doesn't work for me. I ordered some material from FTD a few years back that I needed to make some flies for a saltwater trip, and very nearly didn't get my material before I left. Had I not emailed and complained twice, I don't think I would have. And I thought nearly 2 months in advance of leaving was more than enough time... I was very unimpressed.


That sounds crazy! I wonder if they don't carry or stock the products they sell/advertise directly in house. But, rather take your order then turn around and process those items on order from the manufacturer or wholesaler eventually getting them in and shipping to you? Or they are boated in from China, that takes weeks. Either way that business practice will not generate to much repeat sales. 

Thx for the info.

btw: Also had an order from InTheRiffle.com, fast and free shipping over $20 or so dollar bills.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> That sounds crazy! I wonder if they don't carry or stock the products they sell/advertise directly in house. But, rather take your order then turn around and process those items on order from the manufacturer or wholesaler eventually getting them in and shipping to you? Or they are boated in from China, that takes weeks. Either way that business practice will not generate to much repeat sales.
> 
> Thx for the info.
> 
> btw: *Also had an order from InTheRiffle.com*, fast and free shipping over $20 or so dollar bills.


Never ordered from them but their YouTube tying videos are very good.

I have been told the Fly Tyers Dungeon is a one-man operation and that it's more of a side job for that one man. I'd believe it. Nothing wrong with the flash material I ordered, but I can't wait that long when I order something. If you can't get an order turned around in a reasonable amount of time, I won't be a repeat customer. And that experience was ridiculous.


----------

